# Window to the past



## Uwharrie digger (Aug 28, 2013)

I salvaged an old window I found at my grandfather's  and made a case to display some of my  Coca Cola collection.  I call it my window to the past.  Most are straight sided cokes and all are different in some way.  They are local except for the two amber ones. They are from Tennessee.  The others are from Albemarle, Concord, Lexington,and Charlotte.  There is a 1915,and a Christmas Coke. I get some of them out and take some close ups.   Now I have got to make one to display my Pepsi bottles.


----------



## Uwharrie digger (Aug 28, 2013)

Her is the picture of the window display.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 28, 2013)

Is the glass all whittled? That would look cool.


----------



## Uwharrie digger (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is some of the straight sided cokes.


----------



## Uwharrie digger (Aug 28, 2013)

Let's try it again.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 29, 2013)

nice job on the display !

 i'll bet it looks even better in person 


 jim


----------



## Dugout (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 29, 2013)

Now you need a door to the past.


----------



## toms sc (Aug 29, 2013)

I like your display.NICE


----------



## ORE552 (Sep 3, 2013)

Very cool!


----------

